# Assateague 24-25-26



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be leaving here early Monday morning and hitting Assateague Monday, Tuesday and half of Wensday .... got a bunch of firewood and Monday is my Birthday so stop by and lets fish ....... 

I'll be in my Red Ranger ... probably going to be somewhere below the bullpen ... If you need a ride pm me and we can set something up ... I'll be staying in OC ... and probably try toggin or something in OC or something too ... suspose to be beautiful


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Good luck B! Hope you catch something big on your B-Day . Go try togging at the bulkhead with some sandfleas while in OC. Also try that rt 50 bridge at night. Take a digital cam and share please... as I will be working like a dog till the weekend.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*GhostCrab*

what street is the bulkhead ... I'm staying at 29th St ...... 

I'll take pic's but probably not as any as you 

Good Luck with that 4 letter word thing ....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bulkhead is 2nd thru 4th street on the bay side near the skateboard park, but also try the end of 6th street!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fishhead*

so what kinds of water should I expect to see at the bulkhead .... and let me guess ... would gulp be good to throw ... and how do you go about catchin tog ..... 1.5 days and counting


----------



## Anna (Sep 16, 2006)

We fish for tautog (tog) EVERY year at the bulkhead & sixth street! We use green crab and sand fleas and there is a constant bite!!! You will catch alot of lil' black sea bass too! My family also have been know to catch some flounder there as well. (if you cast out) But, beware of the SNAGS there along the rocks.....there got to be a million dollars worth of lead there LOL! Tautog has been a bit slow this year but they are there and you just got to be real patient! Ohhhhh by the way.....as soon as the sun is down......the tautog quit biting. Good luck and please let us know how you make out on your first try at the bulkheads!


----------



## Anna (Sep 16, 2006)

You also asked about the water.....there is almost always a strong current (low/high tides) slack tide seems to only last about 15 minutes. That's when we get courageous and try casting out. For the most part, you will have less snagging if you just drop your line straight down. As for weights....it depends on the strength of the current, we usually can get away with 1 to 2oz. Also, I'd like to add is that tautog are known for being the best bait stealers ever......you got to be QUICK with the set but, when you hook em' the fight is ON!!!!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Anna*

I've read the stories of the WBB's tog adventures ... tastey ... snaggy holes ... fights hard ... do you usually use a drop rig or a FF rig ... hopefully I can find a bunch of Sandfleas on AI somewhere ... 

Thanks for all your help .... 

I'll have to give it a try ... really looking for a drum on AI ... but I'm Bi-Fishual ... I'll fish for anything especially if it taste good

What is the size limit on tog ?

I'm going to use a 7 1/2' graphite bass pitchin rod rated 3/4 to 3 oz .... and an Abu 5500 with 15# BG ...


----------



## Anna (Sep 16, 2006)

Surfchunker.....
We use tautog rigs that we buy up in delaware that are already made up. We have seen some of the old timers fishing with homeade rigs.....believe it or not, they use old spark plugs tied on with a rubber band so they don't get "hung up"! I think it's a pretty neat concept but, I have no idea how they tie em'! As for size limit I think they gotta be 15 inches....we catch and release or if they are legal....we let the guys fight over em!
Ohhh and if you can't get the sand fleas at AI they do sell em at most of the bait shops there. 
Good luck again & please do let us all know how ya made out!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Anna*

I'll look for a couple rigs at a local B & T

I love catching my own bait ... part of the experence ... Tie my own rigs ... catch bait and then find the fish ... all part of the game I love :fishing:

I always post a report ... maybe someday we all can share some sand and swap some tales


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*All Loaded up and ready to go*

Hopefully pull out about 6 am ....... 

Got a good bit of firewood ...... plenty of tackle ... Warm clothes for an all nighter ....

Reports when I return .....

Might be making a trip to CHP while I'm there


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy birthday buddy! Get some 50 lb test braid and give me a call before you go togging. I'll put you on a couple good spots and set ya up right.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*just got home*

Man what a trip ... Drum out the yang .... more of a report later 

Fishbait ... Togs love Bologna ......


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> Fishbait ... Togs love Bologna ......


Hehe... You got me good on that one!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfchunker , Sorry we couldnt hook up  ... Happy Be-lated B-day ... Your gift is a free pass on the canoe next spring for the flat ones  ... Unless the canoe swells up and grows a motor over the winter


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hengstthomas*

No problem ... Anthony kept me very busy and on fish the whole time .... but I'll take you up on that trip ......


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Anthony*

My thanks to you dude ... 

Fishbait ... I Think I can catch a tog on this next trip:spam:

quick update ... I hit OC Monday afternoon and by the time we hit the beach it's 4pm ... Bam Ant gets a Decent Dusky .... maybe 1/2 hour later Bam he gets a 47" Drum .... Me nothing ... couple blues stole my bait .... we build a hellva fire and and stay till 9:30 ... Anthony then said he thinks it's time we go to the Rt 50 bridge .... he starts hooking up right away A short striper I think and he catches several more with nice blues mixed in ... Me I couldn't even snag bottom .... then finally at 5 minutes after midnight ( no longer my B-day ) I hook up ... I forget the exact order but I got one nice blue all the way up and loose a few more trying to get them all the way up ....... Then I found the snags ... I fished till after 2 am and Ant stays for a good while ... on the way out I net a few small mullet and bunker .... Monday the end 

I woke up at 6:30am after being up to about 3 am and roll right back over ... Finally get up at nine ... (long drive and hard fishing)(age) ... and I'm set up by 10 something .... and it's slow for me ... winds changed to coming from the south and pretty stiff ... Anthony calls me and stays man it's going to be a good Tog day ... Anthony I said ... I really came to chase Drum and think I'm going to set it out ... and I did ... caught a huge seamullet a spot head maybe a couple blues and then a couple sharks close to dark ... so about 8 I head to clean up and find Anthony at the Bridge ... he has a bunch Of live bait and is live lining it ... and I mostly just hang out watching and learning till about midnight ... Afterwards he starts throwing lures and snag, snag snag ... so he takes one of the jigs of and bam ...dude pulls up a 5lb flattie ... He pulls an allnighter fishing and getting bait 

At 5:50 am ... knock knock ...it's Ant again .. but I was up and waiting for him so off to AI we go ...actuall we should have been there sooner but I got to watch the sun rise ... and at 7am we are at it again and it's not even 15 minutes and Anthony's got a run .... Shark and just as he was getting it beached another of his reels start screaming ... I grab it and set the hook and hand it over to him and I take care of the shark ... 46" Drummy .... Dudes a fish magnet ... Then I see he's getting a little more distance on his casts and I learn a new cast real quick and get close to what he's throwing ... and then I get my Drum 41" and smallest of the three but a damn good way to get the drum skunk off .... we have to leave so I can check out and right before we leave Ant gets a good run but the fish drops it and it's gone ... and like 5 minutes before we leave I get a screamin run .. It's got that 30 SHA going ... I pick it up and tighten the drag and bang ... my shock knot fails and it's gone .... and that was the end to AI ... off to check out and go toggin for a bit before I have to leave ... Anthony shows me the ropes real quick and I get my first taste of Toggin ... anthony hooks up first with a tb and after 20 minutes or so I get one ... 18" and close to 4 lbs and Anthony gets another throw back .... I hangout a little longer with him and then head home ... what a trip 

Once again Anthony Thanks for everything .....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was great fishing with you Bruce. Glad you were able to get some nice pullage while you were down. I'm glad you were able to get your first drum and your first tog. That 18 incher was a nice first tog. I think with the tricks I showed ya, you're probably better than all of the WBB boys now . Here are some of the pics.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

man o man anferny. your leavin a trail of smoke behind ya. like i said you are on fire all week long. haha i need you rub your head, maybe belly.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

EugeneChoe said:


> man o man anferny. your leavin a trail of smoke behind ya. like i said you are on fire all week long. haha i need you rub your head, maybe belly.


That's the second time you said that, starting to scare me a little bit bro, besides I don't think that Jenny would appreciate this .


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

rub the buddah.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Congrats on the catch guys. Great job.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yup, that Ant is a fishing machine. 
Congrats on the productive trip. 
:beer:
.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Wow*

What a great report... Great way to spend a few days surrounding your b-day... Glad you two had a great time... 

Any tips for fishing AI? I may head that way soon... Am doing the walkover, not ORV....

I will use fresh bait....

fb8


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anthony said:


> I think with the tricks I showed ya, you're probably better than all of the WBB boys now .


Oh no you didn't just go there!  I guess the challenge is on!  opcorn:


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice productive report.. with all varities of fish..
Good luck for anyone who is going to AI this weekend...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice report ... I can only hope to be so fortunate the next time I'm down there ... which I'm hoping is soon


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work on the drum guys.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

You can bet next year I'll take the same week of Vacation and been right there again .... Hopefully I can make a couple weekend trips there before years end ... 

Already wanting another drum real bad :fishing:

Working on my CDS ..... Cobia, Drum, Striper


----------

